# Sr20DET in a U13



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Will a Sr20DET fit in a U13? i kno its pretty much the same as a 240 but not 100% sure..


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

yeah, it will, but it will cost SO much money its not even worth doing anyway.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I would of guessed it would cost the same as a 240?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

nope, since the KA in the Altima is mounted horizontally and the KA in the 240 is mounted vertically, the motor mounts in the 240 are set up for the SR because you can only mount it vertically. Most the money goes to re adjusting the motor mounts in the altima to set it up for the SR


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> nope, since the KA in the Altima is mounted horizontally and the KA in the 240 is mounted vertically, the motor mounts in the 240 are set up for the SR because you can only mount it vertically. Most the money goes to re adjusting the motor mounts in the altima to set it up for the SR


How about if u used the sentra DET?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

maybe, i don't know that much about the sentra engines


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow... this thread is so uninformed its not even funny. you cannot, in most cases, take a rwd engine and just slap it into a fwd chassis. the distributor is in the wrong place, the motor mounts are different, the manifolds are WAY different. you just cant do it without having massive space problems. to put an sr into an altima is do-able and has been done. it is expensive as you guys seem to know, but its not impossible. you just have to figure out what its worth to you in downtime and if you can afford all of the fabrication and parts that you are going to need.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I just thought the sentra DET would work, like a easy drop in but guess not. i guess my brother gotta get a turbo kit for his alty


----------



## RayN (Oct 24, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I just thought the sentra DET would work, like a easy drop in but guess not. i guess my brother gotta get a turbo kit for his alty



You know whats bad about this topic is that you can go to any search engine and search for sr20 alti and come up with 500 of the same results. This topic has been over done as much as lil jon.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

RayN said:


> You know whats bad about this topic is that you can go to any search engine and search for sr20 alti and come up with 500 of the same results. This topic has been over done as much as lil jon.


youre so right. 
closed.


----------

